# A dog's lifespan



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

This is a true story

A family of three had a 10 year old dog that was dying of cancer. The parents of their 6 year old boy asked their veterinarian if he would come to their house to put down the dog to comfort the dog and the family, which the vet did. 

After the dog died peacefully, one of the parents mentioned how sad it was that dogs' lives are shorter than peoples' lives. The 6 year old boy piped up and said, "I know why".

"People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life - like loving everybody and being nice. Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long".


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

That one jacks me up as much as this one:

"We have a dog for only a fraction of our life, but a dog has us for their whole life"


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Although we miss them and it breaks our hearts, the fact that their lives are shorter than our has allowed me to love many dogs. Lets see...14 so far.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sometimes you find that one dog and forever would not have been long enough.


----------



## MiesterBuster45 (Jan 21, 2018)

Nurse Bishop said:


> This is a true story
> .......
> 
> "People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life - like loving everybody and being nice. Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long".


That tore me up. It still hurts when you have lost the dog you were able to make a bond with though. I hate to admit it but I have shed more tears over a dog than I ever have a person.


----------



## MiesterBuster45 (Jan 21, 2018)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Sometimes you find that one dog and forever would not have been long enough.


I have caught myself calculating my possible years left on earth and then Busters and getting sad that I may have to spend my last years without a German Shepherd. I saw this pic on the web and thought it would fit this post


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I had a horse, my first and best horse of all my life. I would feel sad thinking of the end of her. Then I realized why be sad while the breathing bright eyed creature stands in front of me? She lived to be 40. I keep her bones so we can be burried together.










You could make a plan if your next GSD outlives you, and I do believe the best cure for dead dog is Nuther Puppy. Sure you cant replace that one but puppies make you laugh and that life goes on. Our lives are too short to limit the blessings of dogs. Just make a plan on who should take the dog and money in your Will for his upkeep.


----------



## MiesterBuster45 (Jan 21, 2018)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

There is always that one dog, that changes everything. Forever would not have been long enough.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Forever sure is not long enough.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

ok, had enough. I'm getting off of the computer now and I'm going to go brush my dogs and give them a few treats.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Maybe in the mind and memory of God there is no time.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

MiesterBuster45 said:


> I have caught myself calculating my possible years left on earth and then Busters and getting sad that I may have to spend my last years without a German Shepherd. I saw this pic on the web and thought it would fit this post


Don't give up hope. I was the primary caretaker of my mother until she died just a couple of days short of 91. Up unto her mid 80's she was still able to hike albeit not as far as the rest us. She would spend her final years while I worked days with my WL male GSD that did not know his own strength but she was dog savvy and they had no problems. I think as long as a person is physically active and can do some walking and provide off leash activity, most can have a GSD into their golden years. Just remember if you don't use it, you will lost it. If your health and activity holds up, all that is left is how bad do you want that dog?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Don't give up hope. I was the primary caretaker of my mother until she died just a couple of days short of 91. Up unto her mid 80's she was still able to hike albeit not as far as the rest us. She would spend her final years while I worked days with my WL male GSD that did not know his own strength but she was dog savvy and they had no problems. I think as long as a person is physically active and can do some walking and provide off leash activity, most can have a GSD into their golden years. Just remember if you don't use it, you will lost it. If your health and activity holds up, all that is left is how bad do you want that dog?


This.
My grandmother was walking 5 miles 3x a week in her later 80s. Was still riding roller coasters at Busch Gardens, and had 2 dogs. 
She had her first stroke at 89. The last two years of her life, she still had a dog.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

MiesterBuster45 said:


> I have caught myself calculating my possible years left on earth and then Busters and getting sad that I may have to spend my last years without a German Shepherd. I saw this pic on the web and thought it would fit this post


You can always adopt older dog with fewer years left, if you're scared of leaving dog raised from puppy behind. :wink2:


----------



## MiesterBuster45 (Jan 21, 2018)

andywhite said:


> You can always adopt older dog with fewer years left, if you're scared of leaving dog raised from puppy behind. :wink2:


Thanks Andy and that is a good option. I going to savor the time I have now with Buster now and then reconsider all my options.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

andywhite said:


> You can always adopt older dog with fewer years left, if you're scared of leaving dog raised from puppy behind. :wink2:


This is my plan as well (but we all know how plans change). By the time my two dogs are old I will be, too. If my breeder is still going on, I'll watch for her retiring one of her gals. Perhaps we could volunteer for something like Dogs on Deployment. My biggest concern being older is that I don't want to pass away and leave the dilemma of what to do with the dogs to our kids. I know our kids would do what they feel is best, but I also know they would all feel guilty if they couldn't take them in themselves.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Years ago, I met an older couple who'd raised and shown dogs most of their lives. (Can't remember the breed now). When they retired from breeding/showing, they decided to run their own doggy retirement home/hospice. So, they went to the shelter and adopted the "unadoptable;" typically senior dogs with health issues that most new owners wouldn't want to manage. Took the adoptees home, provided excellent vet care, etc., and kept them until the dogs died or had to be euthanized. Then, they went back to the shelter and found more "unadoptables." They'd been doing this for several years when I met them. Lovely people who surely earned their wings. 

Aly


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Aly said:


> Years ago, I met an older couple who'd raised and shown dogs most of their lives. (Can't remember the breed now). When they retired from breeding/showing, they decided to run their own doggy retirement home/hospice. So, they went to the shelter and adopted the "unadoptable;" typically senior dogs with health issues that most new owners wouldn't want to manage. Took the adoptees home, provided excellent vet care, etc., and kept them until the dogs died or had to be euthanized. Then, they went back to the shelter and found more "unadoptables." They'd been doing this for several years when I met them. Lovely people who surely earned their wings.
> 
> Aly


Many years ago on one of my tours through the shelter here, I stumbled across a beautiful old GSD who had been surrendered by his family as they were moving overseas and didn't think the trip would be healthy.
He was 12 and an awesome old gent. Missed his family desperately. Would sit and wait patiently at his kennel door all day and when they turned out the lights would retreat to his bed.
He had been there a month. I took him home, gave him an awesome few days playing and eating. He was so sad it broke my heart. I sent him to the bridge to wait for his family and wondered why they couldn't have just done this themselves. No senior deserves to spend their final days in a shelter. A lifetime of love and they die in a room full of strangers? 
I always said if I had the room I would bring home seniors. No cages, no kennels, just all the love they deserve.
I sat on the floor with Sabs head on my leg and watched her eyes fade. I cannot imagine not being there. She was a good dog.


----------

